# Hard drive icon not showing on desktop



## Smylight (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello again,

My PowerBook Pismo (500 MHz, OS X 10.3.9) has a problem, the like of which I've never seen before.

The hard drive icon has disappeared from the desktop in every user account and nothing seems to help.  Finder preferences are adjusted to show drives and have been trashed and re-adjusted. Icon shows in finder windows sidebar, Pismo boots normally, all drive activity seems very normal.

I have used Onyx to trash/erase/rebuild all that's available to it. Disk Warrior shows that around 35 % of contents is scattered, but cannot rebuild as it won't boot off a CD. See my other post from today on a less-than-cooperative DVD drive if that helps.

Please do your best to help, I'll try (nearly) anything. 

Thanks!


----------

